# I found a girl!!!



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

We met on okcupid and started talking online for about a month. She seemed really into me, and I was into her. Then we decided to meet in person.. and I said to myself, "Oh **** what about my social anxiety." 

So I wrote a message to her telling her about it and what it does. I added in that I hate telling people about it and was really uncomfortable telling her. She responded by saying well you where honest with me and I don't care, I can see us having fun together. I was really surprized because she's really outgoing. I thought that the SA would be a complete turn off. Then our first meetup went really well !

There are girls out there, even without SA!


----------



## curly (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hun that is great, I hope it goes really well for you two.


----------



## AlienSpaceBat (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations! Glad you were able to find someone.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:high5! That's great news. Well done!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Aww, congrats!!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Aww this warms my cold black heart. 
I'm happy you went through with it as difficult as it was.
Good luck .


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh that is brilliant, I hope things continue going well for you both .


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone! :yes


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Congrats, now your life is complete and you will never be unhappy.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Good job champ.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

:yay happy for you


----------



## poodleman (Jul 28, 2010)

So wonderful to hear, I didn't even know that was possible!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Very cool to hear, hope things go well. This post might inspire me to finally add a picture and information to my OKC profile!


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Very cool to hear, hope things go well. This post might inspire me to finally add a picture and information to my OKC profile!


doooo ittt!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Aww congratulations, I hope it works out for you two XD
Good luck


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This post makes me happy. See, you were honest with her and she thought that was awesome. Then you had a great time together to top it off. Most times I think people here shouldn't hide so much. Anyone that interested in you will support you in your struggles, and that's including anxiety. 

Really glad to hear this - again. Good luck to ya both!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

mbp86 said:


> Congrats, now your life is complete and you will never be unhappy.


Haha, because having a girlfriend/ wife is the ultimate cure for everything. :blank

You rock man, you dont have to be the big social guy to get the social girl. Sounds like you have so much more to offer then the guy which is just the life of the party. Social people like intimate 1 on 1 time with people too.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

That's great! Congrats


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hot damn. I might try this site now! 

edit: oh and congrats :yes


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Whoa, snap son! Hot-diggity! ShaBAM! Whoooo nelly! yeehaaw! :clap


----------



## hadouken (May 19, 2010)

Wow, I'm so happy for you


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Great stuff. All the best for the future!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations dude, hope all goes well for you two!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicely done!  Anyone worth your time should be willing to try meeting rather than running from a label. I remember back in high school telling a new guy that I started dating about my generalized anxiety disorder and his response was, "So?"

(just to clarify he meant that as in, "Why would that be a problem for us?") Those people do exist, it's just the tricky matter of finding them.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh wow, congrats! 

Yeah, if shes really into you and cares about you , then she'll understand you have problems and won't let the problem come between you. She may help you with them. She may be good for you. 

I am in a long distance relationship right now with someone from this forum, he's coming over to stay with me in about 3 weeks time. Even though we are not together like living in the same country though we still talk on skype/text etc he makes me happy and I feel I have the confidence to do the things I usually am anxious of doing now. I have him to support me and confide in. He's been good for me


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone! All your words are appreciated!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Georgina 22 said:


> I am in a long distance relationship right now with someone from this forum, he's coming over to stay with me in about 3 weeks time. Even though we are not together like living in the same country though we still talk on skype/text etc he makes me happy and I feel I have the confidence to do the things I usually am anxious of doing now. I have him to support me and confide in. He's been good for me


This makes me so happy to read.


----------

